# How many hacked consoles do you own?



## YayMii (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a Wii (4.2U with BootMii, HBC, DARKCORP, Priiloader, cIOS r17), an original Xbox (with XBMC, UnleashX, a few emulators and the stock HDD), and a PS1 (SCPH-9001 with one of those old modchips that can be detected. I'm using a burned mod disc to bypass this detection). I also own a DSi XL (Acekard 2i, switched to DSTWO), and used to previously own a DS lite (used an EDGE, but the DS died so I sent it to relatives in Asia because apparently they conveniently sell repair parts in local stores).
I count 4 (or 5 if you include my DS lite).

How about you? How many do you have? (Consoles that run backups without any modification/unofficial software are counted)


----------



## Fudge (Jun 3, 2010)

2, soon to be 3. Wii (4.1U, Priiloader, USB Loader. etc.) Nintendo DS Lite (Acekard 2 + 4GB Micro SD. R4DS + 2GB Micro SD). I will soon have a flashed Xbox 360 (Probably with iXtreme LT).


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 3, 2010)

Does a DSi with a flashcard count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wii, PSP, DSi.  Oh yes.  And my HTC Hero.  That counts cause it can emulate stuff.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 3, 2010)

My Wii and DS Lite with an Acekard 2i.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 3, 2010)

I've a PS1 with a modchip, softmodded Wii, DS with CycloDS, and a Dreamcast. Oh, and my little brother has a softmodded PSP


----------



## YayMii (Jun 3, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Does a DSi with a flashcard count?


1. Did you read the thread description? 'flashcarts count'.
2. If my DSiXL+AK2i counts, what would make yours not count?
3. I have a weird urge to always have a third statement in a 2point list


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wii
XBOX
PSP
DS


----------



## Laxus (Jun 3, 2010)

My DSi+DSTWO.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 3, 2010)

here are mine :
counting only backup enabled consoles, check my wiki Profile for complete list


Snes (Super Pro Fighter)
PSX (or PS, not a PsOne), magical SCPH 1002 without modchip
PS2 (modchiped)
GBA (Visoly)
DS (Flashme + flashcart)
Wii (hard and soft modded)
PSP 2000 (m33-06)

and on another layer, Ipod 5.5G 80Gb rockboxed.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 3, 2010)

Wii with a Wiikey and now softmodded to use usb loader.
DS with an Acekard.
Xbox 360 - dvd drive flashed and also jtaged.


----------



## doeo (Jun 3, 2010)

I have 2 R4's (original) for both of my DS lites.
I have an AceKard2i with AKAIO for my DSi.
I have an Action Replay DS for both my DS lites.
I modded my Wii.
I jailbreaked my iPhone 3GS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a modchip in my PS2.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 3, 2010)

Only one at present, my DS Lite with Cyclo DS Evo. I plan on getting a PSP to CFW as soon as I can afford it, and if I can ever convince my old man of the sanity of such a procedure I'll flash the Wii and 360 as well. But they're his and he 'doesnt understand stuff like that' so I'm forbidden to do anything of the sort at the moment.

All my retro systems remain unhacked, like my PS2, Gamecube, SNES, N64, etc. Never bothered looking in to how to hack them. Might do one day if it's cheap, but no rush.

EDIT: PSP 1000 now running 5.50 Prometheus.


----------



## anonymourse (Jun 3, 2010)

every 1 in my family:
dsl(ttds)
dsl(m3dsreal(soon to be ak2))
wii
psp
ps2

we have some more but can't remember them all.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 3, 2010)

I have my Soft-modded Wii, my Acekard 2i, R4DS V2, EZ Flash 3in1, and Supercard Lite.
Used to have two M3i Zeros (hated them), a R4DS V1, and a CycloDS. 

I guess I also have my jailbroken iPod touch 3G.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jun 3, 2010)

DSi: Acekard 2i
DS lite: R4 w/ wood and DStt
PSP: 5.50 Gen D3 
Wii: 4.2 u softmod with Darkcorp & CFG Usbloader
PS2: FMCB softmod
PS1: GoldenEye mod chip
Ipod Touch: 3.1.2 jailbreak

Plus I also have a spare psp somewhere that works about have the  time and it is also modded.


----------



## Raika (Jun 3, 2010)

DS and PSP... That's about it.


----------



## olliepop2000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Wii Wiikey2 (plus USB loading)
DSL Acekard 2i (AKAIO)
XBox 360 iXtreme (banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo)
XBox 360 Jtagged doing tonight oh yes
PS2


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 3, 2010)

Psone - some modchip, don't really remember

PS2 - some modchip, again don't really remember, just works i suppose

360(s) - 360 aracade (ixtreme LT), banned pro 1.6 NS, dead RRoD (its probably still on 1.4 dunno dont really use it) 

DS Lite - EDGE

PSP 1001 - 5.50 GEN D-3


----------



## Sstew (Jun 3, 2010)

PSP 2000: 5.50 GEN
PSP 1000: 5.50 GEN
Nintendo DS: NPlayer + 2Gb MicroSD
Nintendo DS Lite: Cyclo + 2GB MicroSD
iPod Touch 8Gb: Jailbroken -Cydia
Nintendo Wii- Softmod (can't remember firmware version right now)
PS2 - FCMB Softmod
---------------------------------------------------
Soon to be
Xbox 
Xbox 360


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 3, 2010)

PS1- chipped
PSOne - chipped
Sega Saturn - chipped
PS2 - FMCB
PSTwo - FMCB
XBOX - Chipped
XBOX - softmod x3
Wii - chipped and softmod
Xbox 360 - flashed DVD Drive x2
Xbox 360 - JTAG x2
PSP 1000 - CFW latest GEN version x2
NDS PHAT - Ak2i w/ AKAIO and R4 w/ WOOD R4 1.08 and EZ Flash 3in1
NDS LITE - AK2i w/ AKAIO and R4 w/ WOOD R4 1.08 and EZ Flash 3in1
GameBoy Micro - EZ Flash 4

Edit: oh yeah forgot these
iPhone 3G - jailbroken
iPad 3G - jailbroken
DreamCast - self boot discs and utopia boot disc for non self boot discs


----------



## mad567 (Jun 3, 2010)

DS lite: R4 w/ wood ,Cyclo ds Evolution, ez flash 3 in 1 expansion pack
PSP: 5.50 Gen D3 
Wii: 4.2 u softmod with Darkcorp
Ipod Touch: 3.1.3 jailbreak
Gba SP: Supercard mini sd


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 3, 2010)

PSP 1004:5.50 GEN D 
DSi XL: DSTWO 
WII: 4.2 MODDED 

that s all ^^


----------



## sprogurt (Jun 3, 2010)

m3dss with wood v1.06 i think
PSP 1000 with 5.50 gen-d3

Wii 4.1 (iirc) cioscorp, preloader and boot2 thing (yeah can't remember the revs or the correct names >.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 3, 2010)

Wii - 4.1U Softmod with HDD.

DSi - Acekard 2i.

DS Lite x2 - G6DS Real and iTouch. (And for my sister's DS Lite, she has an iTouch too).

GBA - EZF Advance III.

iPod Touch - If you count that.

360 - It's my brother's, and he flashed it (Or whatever it's called). No one uses it).

Edit:

Oh yeah. PSP and PS2 Slim.


----------



## prowler (Jun 3, 2010)

DSL: M3 DS REAL
PSP: 5.50 GEN D3


----------



## Krestent (Jun 3, 2010)

DSi XL-SCDS2
Wii- 4.0U, cIOS rev19 base 37, cIOS rev17 as IOS4, cIOS222/223 v4, WiiPower cMIOS, hardmodded with Flatmii Fusion
GC-SD Media launcher, GCOS


----------



## Trulen (Jun 3, 2010)

A PSP that decided to break on me for no apparent reason, taking the battery and charger with it.  (Devil PSP!)

A wii.

And a DS.


Overall, my 1337-H4X0r skill is... Negligible, because hacking all three of these took all of....  45 minutes thanks to guides on the internet that pretty much anyone can follow.  Most of that time was waiting on the wii to download files off the internet.


Edit:  Also, I've jailborken 3 ipods.  I'll never own one due to me thinking they're overpriced, but I'll happily jailbreak one to stick it to Apple.  
But again, not adding to my hardcore skills.
It took...  One button click.  And linking to a well-known repository.  Not complicated, even for someone who don't know alot about computers.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 3, 2010)

2 DSPhats
2 GBA SPs
DSi
PSP
Computer (wait, what?)
Sansa Fuze
Sansa e280
iPod Touch 2G

That's all.

Flashcarts: DS: DSTT, iTouch, DSONEi (and soon a DSTWO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





); GBA: Supercard miniSD (broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## thaddius (Jun 3, 2010)

Dingoo A320: 'open' console, Dingux installed
Dingoo A330: 'open' console
Dreamcast: minimal copy protection, utopia boot disc (burned), boot patcher
Game Cube: 1 with a Viper GC, 1 with softmod, broadband modem + PSO
Game Boy (Color): Dr. GB X-changer
Game Boy Advance (SP\SP2\Micro): EZF Advance, EZ Flash IV, EZ Flash V, G6 Lite, M3 Perfect Lite, Super Card CF, XG Flash, XG Flash Turbo
GP32: open console
iPod Touch (1st gen): jailbroken
N-Gage QD: no copy protection
NES: Power Pak CF flash card
Nintendo 64: CD64+
Nintendo DS (Lite\i): Acekari 2i, Cyclos DS, DS-X (2GB), iPlayer, PassMe, PassMe 2, Original DS with FlashMe
Sega CD: no copy protection
Sega Saturn: modchip
Super NES: Super Card Intercepter (aka piece of crap)
Panasonic 3DO: no copy protection
Playstation\PSOne: Swap disc
Playstation 2\Slim: Swap Magic 3.0?, Swap Magic 3.6, Free McBoot memory card
Pokemon Mini: team pokeme flash cart
PSP 1000: Custom Firmware
PSP 2000: Custom Firmware
PSP Go: Half Byte Loader
Virtual Boy: Flash Boy flash cart
Wii: softmodded (HBC, etc.)
Wiz: open console
Xbox: 1 with Xecutor mod chip, 1 with softmod
Xbox 360: firmware hack

I feel like I'm forgetting some things...


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 3, 2010)

DS with an M3 and My Wii, that's it...


----------



## MFDC12 (Jun 3, 2010)

lets see...
ps1 - 5900 - mm3 modchip. december 2009
ps2 - 79000 - matrix infinity (though im fairly certain what i have is a clone). maybe one day when i get a better iron tip ill be able to do them myself and replace the fake chip. or just get a new/used one and do it myself idk. i want a v14 - those are the easiest to do judging from the diagrams. june 2009
psp - 1000 - the last m33 fw, i dont recall what version that is. if i still had my original psp, it would have been the oldest thing ive ever hacked. june 2007, may 2009 (which is the one i have now)
ds phat - flashme, it currently does not have a cart in it because the top screen is broken. i need to fix that, although i do have my ez flash 3-in-1 gba sized in there. june or july 2008 (ezflash, and at the time a cyclo). december(?) 2008 (flashme)
ds lite - acekard 2.1 + ezflash 3in1 "small" - april 2009 (acekard), dec-may 2008/9 i was using the cyclo. january 2009 - ezflash.
dsi - i had a acekard 2i, im replacing that with dstwo i think, or if by the time i actualyl care to get one ill get the best modchip out then. november 2009 - acekard 2i
wii - wasabi zero, bootmii on ios and boot2, hbc and all that good stuff. needs a new sd card but whatever. used softmod up until 2008 when i got the modchip. hbc had since october 2008 and installed using the twilight hack.
xbox 360 - its a liteon, and its the last firmware before the lt, or whatever the firmware was about a year ago. im getting it upgraded soon. june 2008

this weekend im hoping to mod my bfs original xbox with a duox2 gs. it will have the evox m8+ bios, and the evolution-x dashboard with a 250 gb hard drive (if my 500gb works, MAYBE that).

eventually i am going to get my gamecube modded, most likely with the qoob pro since that seems to be the only chip available other than a xeno. im fairly certain im not missing anything. also getting a neo myth for my snes and n64 i think.

plans for the ds's:
selling acekard eventually.
m3 ds real + gba into the phat when repaired
cyclods in lite
cyclodsi in dsi if/when that gets released. otherwise it will be a dstwo

*phew*


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 3, 2010)

DS Lite: Original and Genuine R4 v1.18
DSi: R4i-SDHC v1.09

Thinking bout softmodding my old original xbox in my closet, now that its fairly easy to do so.

Im kinda new at this, though. I would mod my 360 but i dont want to get banned from Live since i play many games through it.

EDIT: @MFDC12 how did u give it your xbox another hard drive?


----------



## nico445 (Jun 3, 2010)

DS Phat With an acekard 2i (had alot of cards though R4 Dstt,supercard,ez Flash Vi)
PSP Slim with 5.50 GEN D-3 And a 8 GB MS
Nintendo Wii With D2pro and Usbloader with a 500 GB HD
doesn't really  count but my sister has a Dsl with an r4 and my little brother has a dsi with an supercard


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2010)

2 DSlites
And my Wii.

I would have more, but a small mistake killed my xbox and the laser died in my PS2 >.<
That and I don't really own that many hackable systems


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2010)

All I have is a DS with an AK2. And that's not really 'hacking' but flashing. The only other console I have is a PS3 and we all know there's openenly available hack for that!


----------



## Salax (Jun 3, 2010)

PSP 1000, Wii, DS, DSi (flashcarts obviously), and about 5 flashcarts.

Edit--And an iPod Touch 2g.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 3, 2010)

PSP 1001
Wii

---
xb0x soon

Now, how do you soft Mod an ORIGINAL XBox? Do you know ? Thanks.


----------



## mameks (Jun 3, 2010)

Just my DShat + (*bows head*) R4i-SDHC...


----------



## altorn (Jun 3, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Just my DShat + (*bows head*) R4i-SDHC...



your DShat? (dirty.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I have a modded PSP, Wii and X360, then a flashcart on my DS.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 3, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> PSP 1001
> Wii
> 
> ---
> ...



Pretty please ?


----------



## RanmaFreak (Jun 3, 2010)

DSi (AK2i)
DS Lite (R4)
GBA (EFA-Linker)
PSP-1000 (CFW)
Wii (Softmodded)
iTouch 3rd Gen (untethered Jailbreak)
PSX (Modclip)
PS2 (Modchipped)
Dreamcast (Boot Disk)


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 3, 2010)

DS lite, DSi:  M3 real, original R4, acekard2i, iPlayer
PS2: Memor32


----------



## Urza (Jun 3, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this is the guide I used:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-sof...box...for-FREE/

My first taste of pirating on native hardware was the original EZFA (for GBA) back in '02. After that I could never go back.

List:
PSP CFW-5.03 M33
PS2 with FreeMcBoot+HDLoader and 80GB drive installed
EvoX Xbox also with an 80GB drive installed
Wii with Wiikey2
Second Wii softmodded
Some arbitrarily large amount of DS and GBA flashcarts (30ish?)
If you want to count iPads and iPhones then they're both jailbroken

Excluding of course Dreamcast and PSOne, which don't require any modification to play backups.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks but is there any other ways?


----------



## Urza (Jun 4, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Thanks but is there any other ways?


Not without the USB memory card attachment and glitched game afaik.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Tell me more ? I have usb memory card.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 4, 2010)

Chipped PS1
DS with flashcart
Soft modded Wii


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 4, 2010)

I have 4; my modchipped ps2, my softmodded wii, my DS and DSI.


----------



## ThermalTake Key3 (Jun 4, 2010)

PS2 (FreeMcBoot and 160gig)
Wii
PSP 2000
PSP 1000
DSi XL
DSL
Xbox (softmod)
Japanese Sega Saturn (taped lever for disc swapping) 
American Sega Saturn (same as above)
Dreamcast (if it counts, not that it was ever protected to begin with)


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jun 4, 2010)

Softmodded Wii
Dsi
DS PHAT
PSP
Wish I knew how to softmod a ps2 slim silver...

So in total, 4


----------



## Urza (Jun 4, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Tell me more ? I have usb memory card.


You need the USB adapter that came with PSO.

http://www.maxconsole.net/content_img/pspxbox2.jpg


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 4, 2010)

Cool. I want to know more about it. Tell me how ?


----------



## YayMii (Jun 4, 2010)

1. Stop littering with off-topic posts.
2. Make your own topic next time.
3. I didn't use that technique to softmod my Xbox. The method I used still involves connecting the Xbox to a PC with a IDE (or PATA as it's called nowadays) cable though.


----------



## Goli (Jun 4, 2010)

2 out of 3, DS w/ M3Real, Wii with HBC, & 360 remains unmodded.


----------



## Inunah (Jun 4, 2010)

Meh, I have an R4 that's thankfully either an original or a 1:1 clone... And my mom has an R4 that's thankfully either an original or a 1:1 clone. 

That's about it. Might hack the PS2 I'm getting this weekend so I can play import games, but that's about it. My sis won't let me hack the Wii or 360 or I'll be losing my gaming privileges on the one I don't hack.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a hacked DS and PSP, so 2. Considered hacking my PS2 but there is little to gain from that since I have a SWAPMAGIC disc.
Might hack my iPod Touch when I get it.


----------



## Geekzam (Jun 5, 2010)

Wii 
DSI
2 DS lites
1 DS original
Original Xbox
Dreamcast


----------



## Potticus (Jun 5, 2010)

If it is counted
Windows mobile phone, app unlocked, and gameboycolor emulator.

original xbox
ds with a Supercard
dreamcast
ps2, softmod, swapmagic, hacked memory card
3x psp1001's

and quite possibly my wii.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Wii 4.2U cIOSX r19 base 37 (IOS 249) 57 (IOS 250) Priiloader
DSi with AK2i and DSTWO plus a 8 gig micro sd
Dreamcast
On occasion I jailbreak my phone

And I wish I could hack my original xbox but I don't have an action replay to flash linux with...


----------



## Myke (Jun 5, 2010)

chipped ps1
dreamcast
GBA with EZFA-256
chipped and disk tray modded gamecube
PS2 with 250 gig HD and Hdadvance 3.0 disks
Psp with 5.03 m33-6
wii fw 3.2 CiosX rev 19, bootmii 
Ds lite with cyclods evolution and ezflash 3-in-1
my ps3 is unmodded and will probably always be unmodded.
FW flashed, unlocked, and debranded motorola razer (java games XD)
my pc?


----------



## harg (Jun 10, 2010)

Hacked umm... 3
altogether... About 7-8


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nintendo DS Lite with dstti,ps2 with free mc boot,xbox with xbmc and 40 gb hard drive,2 ps1 with modchip,dreamcast and wii with darkcorp


----------



## metamaster (Jun 10, 2010)

i've got a hacked wii (bannerbomb)
Hacked ds lite (r4ds)
Jailbroken ipod touch (3rd gen)
Jailbroken ipad (wifi model)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wii - Soft Modded with uLoader connected to_* Iomega Prestige 1TB HDD*_
DSi - Acekard 2i


----------



## science (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a Wii, Xbox, Xbox 360, 2 DS Lites, and a Sega CD (non-protected console). So... 6

EDTI: Forgot my iPhone


----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just 2 DSLs and a PSP.

But I love em!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 10, 2010)

Let's see...

- Original Xbox with some unknown modchip running XBMC.
- GBA with M3 Perfect
- DS and DS Lite with multiple flashcarts, including M3 Real, Acekard 2 and SuperCard DS TWO
- Wii running darkcorp 1.0 and GameCube Backup Launcher


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 10, 2010)

DS, PSP, 360, PS2, Dreamcast, and Original Xbox


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 10, 2010)

DSi - AceKard2i
DS Lite - AceKard 2
DS Phat: M3 Real
Xbox 360 - iXtreme 1.6 (I think it's 1.6, I got some guy to flash it for me)
Wii - Whatever was installed via some guide on here
PSP - 5.50 GEN-D2 (Too lazy to modify saves to make them D3-compatible)
PS1 - Some modchip that's undetectable (directly plays burned games)
iPod Touch - 3.1.3 + Spirit

I think that's all of em... I only buy consoles that I can modify.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 10, 2010)

Psp
Wii
iPod

Off topic:
Modified hair clippers
Modified underwear
Modified sock drawer.


----------



## Daku93 (Jul 19, 2010)

Right now...

Only one.
My DS lite that has got a Cyclo DS in it.
My iPod was jailbroken previously, but I wanted iOS 4 so I have to wait for a new Jailbreak for Gen 3 iPods.
Also I had a Hacked Wii, but I sold it.


----------



## .Chris (Jul 19, 2010)

3
NDSL, NDSi, Wii


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 19, 2010)

I got a DSi with ak2i
I got a ds with R4 (yeah, go R4, don't feel bad with all those haters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
My iPod touch WAS jailbroken, but I'm pretty desperate to jailbreak it for 4.0 XD
Soo I'll count that one too...

That's it.


----------



## Finishoff (Jul 19, 2010)

360-Jtagged (1TB external hard drive, split with Wii FAT32 format)
iphone-Jailbroken/unlocked
PSP-Custom firmware  5.00 m33
Nintendo DSI/DS- Acekard 2i, M3 Real
Wii-Homebrew & whatnot.
PS2- Messiah chip/FreeBoot


----------



## hullo8d (Jul 19, 2010)

Sega Saturn (Modchip) 
Dreamcast (SD Reader, CD-R Exploit)
PS1 (Modchip)
PS2 (Freeboot, HDLoader w/ 300GB HD )
Xbox (Softmod, XBMC Dashboard 1TB HD)
XBox360 (Flashed)
Wii (Softmod w/ 500GB HD)
PSP (m33 CFW w/ 16GB SD)
DS lite (R4 w/ 2GB)
DSi (SCDS2 w/ 16GB)
GBA SP (Movie Player w/ 1GB SD)
iPhone 32GB (Jailbroken 3.13 MC Model)


----------



## VLinh (Jul 19, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Sega Saturn (Modchip)
> Dreamcast (SD Reader, CD-R Exploit)
> PS1 (Modchip)
> PS2 (Freeboot, HDLoader w/ 300GB HD )
> ...



Damm son, 500GB HD for Wii?!!, thats awesome!

Wii (Softmod only w/ 2GB SD Card)
Nintendo DS Lite (R4 w/2 GB)
PSP (Soon to be hacked)


----------



## h0ser81 (Jul 20, 2010)

Softmodded Wii with configurable USB loader.
Softmodded PS2 using FreeMCBoot and HDLoader
DSi with Acekard 2i


----------



## shyam513 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ds Lite with r4 and Ysmenu
Softmodded ps2 with Freemcboot
Softmodded wii with HBC and Uloader
Jailbroken Iphone 3g on 4.0
Softmodded Psp


----------



## Hardkaare (Jul 20, 2010)

My Original Xbox is chipped.

My  DS has a flashcard.

Thats's the only thing modded, I stopped pirating things as I would get the Pirate syndrom and end up not using them at all.

My iPhone 3G is not hacked/modded, nor is my 360.


----------



## Jotokun (Jul 21, 2010)

Wii (4.1 with cIOSCorp + 160GB HD)
DSi (M3i Zero)
iPod Touch 3rd Gen
PSP 3000 (5.03 Gen C)
PS1 (Swap trick) - I may need to replace it, the part that holds onto the disk sometimes pops off when swapping disks. They're common and dirt cheap in pawn shops in my area, so its not that big a deal.

soon:
Xbox 360 (iXtreme) - pending building a probe for my liteon drive
Dreamcast (Selfboot) -  pending purchasing an AV cord


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 21, 2010)

God bless hacked consoles. How else would I be watching the new A Team movie?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 21, 2010)

How are you counting a DS/L/i/XL as a hacked console and listing a flashcart beside it? That's not a hacked console by any definition. It's hacked if you have FlashME on it.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 21, 2010)

You mean me? I count it as hacked 'cause it plays stolen stuff. That's a good enough definition for me and my Cyclo.


----------



## antwill (Jul 21, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> God bless hacked consoles. How else would I be watching the new A Team movie?


Oh I don't know, maybe on your PC, or DVD, or at the movies...


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wii (Softmodded 3.4)
DS Lite(M3 Real)
PSP( 5.00 M33-5 -> 5.50 Prometheus)
Sega Dreamcast (nothing lul)


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 21, 2010)

antwill said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) My dad's laptop can't even SPELL movie, never mind play one.
2) Can't use torrents and therefore can't download DVD's, nor do I know anyone who can get hold of them.
3) Why pay for something if I don't need to? Why do you think I have a Cyclo DS EVO in the first place?


----------



## antwill (Jul 21, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> antwill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you're a cheapskate?


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 21, 2010)

ps2 slim with matrix infnity modchip
ps2 slim no2 with swap magic 3.8 coder
xbox crystal with soft mod and xbmc installed.
dreamcast with loads of backups
psone (small one) with swap trick

rest is in my sig

i wanted to mod my sega saturn but haven't got the guts to open her up lol i don't think my saturn is moddable anyway.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jul 21, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> You mean me? I count it as hacked 'cause it plays stolen stuff. That's a good enough definition for me and my Cyclo.



Your Cyclo looks at any DS as hacked. So if you count hacked as being able to play stolen stuff, that means every Dreamcast, GBA, NDS/L/i/XL, PC, etc, etc, should be on your list. But they aren't. While the systems have been hacked, it's not hacked. Just like a PC. The PC isn't hacked.


----------



## antwill (Jul 21, 2010)

OrGoN3 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful man, he'll totally hack your PC too!


----------



## pcmanrules (Jul 21, 2010)

PC(DL)
DS(one of each model)Cards: 2 x R4DS(original), M3i Zero, Acekard 2i, SuperCard DS2
PSP 2002 (CFW GEN-D3)
iPod Touch (Spirit jailbreak 3.1.3 soon to be 4)

+++more, i just cant remember them all now. I usually mod or hack most of the stuff I own. It makes it more fun!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2010)

R4 Cart, Softmodded Wii, Chipped xBox, Flashed PSP, Jailbroken iPhone 3GS (Spirit), Soon-To-Be-Jailbroken iPhone 4.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 22, 2010)

Xbox, Wii, DS, Playstation, PSP.
X-Chip, Softmods, M3Real, Parallel Port Chip, Pandora Softmod with 5.50 GEN-D3.


----------



## boof222 (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got 3

A chipped PS1, a sofmodded wii and a flashcard for my DSL


----------



## wohoo (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got my D2A wii, with Wiikey v1, a flashed 360, PS2 With Swap magic if that counts as well as a gba with a EZ Flash II and I used to have a Flashed DS Lite with a M3 Perfect CF and a Acekard 2 but it got stolen this winter.


----------



## Langin (Jul 22, 2010)

Nes: Untouched
Snes: untouched
N64: untouched
All of my portables(Gb, G&W, GBC, gba, gba sp, game boy micro): untouched
Except Nintendo Ds(I)(XL): Supercards DSTWO,AK2I, R4 sdhc, Ez-Flash V
Wii: 4.2E,HBC,Some wii ware,cIOS´s installed, usb loader, Dark corp installed


----------



## eleventh (Jul 25, 2010)

Wii
another Wii
PSP2000 CFW
Xbox360 JTAG
DS R4clone
and PC (it does count since the BIOS is hacked for Windows 7 activation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## ConJ (Jul 25, 2010)

I have -

PSP 1000 modded with Pandora battery and MMS (with Prometheus CFW)
DS Phat with Acekard 2.1
DS Lite with Acekard 2i (both running AKAIO)
Wii modded with the soft mod guide here at gbat

And last but not least, an original SNES with region switch and cartridge slot mod.

Edit: Forgot about my old (half dead) Phat PS2 with flip top case mod and Swap Magic.


----------



## cobleman (Jul 25, 2010)

2 X DS lite both have itouch 
2 x PS2 with FreeMcboot Running HdLoader(1 with 80gb hdd the other with 160gb hdd both pal)
2 x PS2 with FreeMcboot (1 PAL and 1 NTSC with aussie power supply)
1 x Wii Soft modded (installed a wiikey then uninstalled it)
1 x XBOX with EVO X modchip(only have this as part payment for fixing a 360 for a mate)


----------



## Dr Eggman (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmm, Let me see:

1 DS Phat with an R4
1 DSi with an EZ Vi
1 PSP, Pandora'd with 5.50 Gen-D2
1 Wii, softmodded
1 Gamecube with SD Media Launcher and GCOS (If you can count a flashcard, you can count this!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
1 Xbox, softmodded, XMBC 
1 Sega Saturn with region switcher and modchip.
1 Dreamcast

7 then? Soon to be more, once i can get some $$$ to buy a Genesis flashcard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: 8 then, cause unprotected consoles count.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 1, 2010)

me a Wii softmodded 4.3 pre LU64 (used Waninkoko's system updater 4.3b) a PSP (broken not bricked) with 5.50 GEN D-3 And a DSLite and DS only one flashkit a CycloDS EVO


----------



## WiiThoko (Aug 12, 2010)

Jailbroken iPod touch 2G and hacked 4.1U Wii with HBC/USB loader.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 12, 2010)

1x PSP 2000 w/ 5.50 Gen D3
1x Nintendo DSi w/ Acekard 2i


----------



## person66 (Aug 12, 2010)

Wii 4.2U with HBC/USB loaders
PSP go 6.20 with HBL so it can run emulators
Jailbroken 2nd gen ipod touch
I also want to get an original xbox


----------



## Amber Lamps (Aug 12, 2010)

Nintendo DS Darkfader hack
Xbox
Xbox360
Playstation 2 Version 5 completely deprotected
PSP 1000
Wii 3.2U or something, barely play this console.
Dreamcast (oops this didn't need any deprotection lol)


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 12, 2010)

- Wii - 4.2U (I think) softmod with HDD.

- DSi - Acekard2i.

- Two DS Lites - Both with iTouch DS's.

- Dreamcast - I don't have any backups for it, but I have a Dreamcast (They come modded. Lol).

- PSP - I don't remember the firmware or anything. 

- GBA SP - EZF Advance III.

- iPod Touch - Jailbroken.

- 360 (My brother's) - Flashed.

I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jailbroken iPod Touch, and DSi w/ Acekard2i. If I have to mod hardware or risk bricking a console, I just won't do it, usually xD The iPod was easy because I did my research beforehand.


----------



## elixirdream (Aug 14, 2010)

SFC with some devices
PS1
PS2
XBOX360 x1 no 
PSP slim 2000 (hackable version) x2 nos

DSi with various flash cart x1 no
DSL with various flash cart x1 no


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 14, 2010)

Jailbroken Ipod Touch
Alternate firmware for my 5G Ipod Video
Acekard 2i for my DS Lite

And I'm planning to do some modding on my Wii sometime in the future lol.


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 14, 2010)

I have the following:
hacked Wii
Jailbroken iPod touch 2G
Jailbroken 3G iPad
DS Lite (Acekard 2i and R4, but R4 is unused)
Original DS (See above.)


----------



## Leiw (Aug 14, 2010)

PSX -> unknown modchip but reads everything I've thrown at it >.<
PS2 -> Matrix Infinity 1.82 + 80 GB HDD
Wii -> 4.2 Softmod
PSP -> 5.00 m33-6 CFW


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Aug 14, 2010)

Two. A Wii with 4.2U/HBC still and a DSi with an AceKard 2i.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 14, 2010)

1 PSP 1000
1 DS lite(Flashcart)


I dont play with consoles so meh,,,


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 14, 2010)

Currently one (ds phat) soon two (Dsi)


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 14, 2010)

PSP- 5.50 Gen D3
DS- R4i SDHC, and Acekard2i
Wii- 4.2U softmod
360- Working on it now


----------



## DrAlexander (Aug 14, 2010)

PS1 with unknown modchip, PS2 with Modbo 760, PS2 with Memor32, PSP CFW, DS Lite with Supercard DSOne, GBMicro with EZ-Flash IV, GameCube with XenoGC.

I'm planning of getting an XBox 360 (probably moded) and maybe a Wii.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn it, I wish I'd have time to play all these!


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 14, 2010)

PS2-Modded with unknown chip
Wii-WiiKey2
Nintendo DSi Black-Acekard 2i
Nintendo DS Lite Black-R4 Wood
PSP 3000 Black-5.03 GEN-C
iPod Touch-Jailbroken


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 14, 2010)

DS- My Acekard.

Wii.

PS2.

PC.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 14, 2010)

Wii

PSP 

Iphone 4


----------



## Fluto (Aug 14, 2010)

ps2 memory card
dsi (card)
ds lie (card
wii (chip
psp (chickHen)
ipod touch (red snow)

=)


----------



## pistone (Aug 17, 2010)

soft-mod wii 4.2 
iphone 2g (old but afidable ) jailbreak
nds lite with r4 III revolution


----------



## Balee56 (Aug 17, 2010)

PS1 - Modchipped
PS2 - FMCB
DS Lite - Acekard 2i


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 17, 2010)

Xbox: Soft-Modded
A DS Lite that I made, (no really I made it, see)- 5 Flashcarts: R4, M3 Real, Supercard DS Onei, Supercard 2, AceKard 2i and 6 micro SD cards for them.
Wii- Darkcorps, Bootmii, ect.
I used to have more, but most of them I either sold or finally died of really old age.


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 17, 2010)

not only will i tell you, ill tell you why;

Wii (wiikey v1, bootmii as boot2, HBC, etc) _- to play SSBB in Australia early_
3 Xbox 360s (2 JTAG'd, 1 RRoD right now, all xenon) _homebrew and ease of usb loading fastness_
1 Xbox (evo) - _homebrew'd and media player_
PSP (m33 (latest/last)) - _homebrew and ISO loading fastness_
DSi (v1.3A, acekard 2i) - _Roms... sweet, sweet roms... and homebrew_
PS2 (fat w/freeMCboot, 80gb internal hdd) _faster loading_
PS1 (chipped...) - _old school ps1 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

and not that any of these count;
3 original GameBoys (working condidtion), 4 Sega MegaDrive/Genisis (no power), N64, NGC, SNES, Octopus G+W


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 18, 2010)

Soft-modded Wii 4.2
DS Lite - Getting a new one.
DSi XL - Acekard 2i

That's about it.


----------



## Romain29 (Aug 18, 2010)

PS1
Wii Soft-mod 4.2
PSP phat 5.50 GEN-D3
PSP slim 2000 5.50 Prometheus


----------



## outgum (Aug 18, 2010)

hmmmm, Wii and NDSL, thats all lolz


----------

